# Proof of disposal



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Samsung is buying my defective refrigerator back, but they told me I had to cut the power cord. If I sell it to someone what should I do to be safe? They told me no warranty is possible once a refund is issued so I peeled off all the stickers. Is a proof of disposal needed?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Why would you sell a defective fridg? Or better yet, why would someone want to buy one?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

danpik said:


> Why would you sell a defective fridg? Or better yet, why would someone want to buy one?


Works great with the exception of the water dispenser.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Weird. Samsung is buying the whole frig back rather than rebuild the water dispenser? I guess maybe the labor is not worth it to them. 

When I worked for SEARS we had to take doors off refrigerators (and other appliances) that were not going to be fixed. And then we spray painted graffiti and bashed them up with sledge hammers so the hauler could not sell it to someone seeking to try a warranty scam. It always seemed a bit harsh to me but I guess I can understand.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> they told me I ban hold in to it but to


I'm sorry - am I the only person who has no idea what this means?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

CoconutPete said:


> I'm sorry - am I the only person who has no idea what this means?


Serious typo or language barrier? I assumed can hold on to it as an alternative to disposing of it. Samsung was just indicating they did not want to deal with the thing. I suspect they asked that logos plates and so forth be removed though, hence that action from the OP.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

CoconutPete said:


> I'm sorry - am I the only person who has no idea what this means?


I struggled with it too but, I have gotten pretty good at figuring out the horrible grammar and spelling that shows up here once in a while. Even my own sometimes.:whistling2:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Samsung is buying my defective refrigerator back, but they told me I had to cut the power cord. If I sell it to someone what should I do to be safe? They told me no warranty is possible once a refund is issued so I peeled off all the stickers. Is a proof of disposal needed?


I would say that all you need to do is follow the instructions Samsung gives to get your payment from them.

Which means no need to take the time and trouble to buy spray paint to deface it with etc. It might be necessary to have a delay before disposal to avoid having to pay the first refuse hauler you see in the Yellow Pages a premium price to come and get it quickly.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

CoconutPete said:


> I'm sorry - am I the only person who has no idea what this means?


Sorry I used my iPhone to type it in. Here is the correction.

Samsung is buying my defective refrigerator back, but they told me I had to cut the power cord. If I sell it to someone what should I do to be safe? They told me no warranty is possible once a refund is issued so I peeled off all the stickers. Is a proof of disposal needed?


----------

